# Wild animals in my backyard



## EHartford (Jul 14, 2010)

It seems like every time I turn around, I see a wild animal (or a family of them) in my backyard! There used to be a baby fox that would always make his way past my house, and just the other day a gopher/beaver came out of nowhere to say hello.

This time I actually had my camera in hand, coming in and out of conditioning my lenses for a humid morning shooting, and caught these two doe just waiting for their portrait. Haha. I posted them over at my blog, check it out! E. HARTFORD>> Can you come out and play?!


----------



## blazer45 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow very nice shots. Do you have another shot from different angle or in a closer look? But you have a nice place to have that kind of animals roaming around your house. I never seen animals like that especially that fox you're talking about, you're lucky. Keep taking pictures of them if you happen to take some photos of that fox can you post them i love to see that.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are fawns....babies...they still have their spots!! Very cute.


----------



## amran (Jul 25, 2010)

looks very cute!


----------



## krisannie (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice pictures of the animals, greenery all around is a wonderful look. Feeling fresh by seeing it.


----------

